
Google Scrambles to Patch Buffer Overrun Exploit in Android G1 - nickb
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Mobile-and-Wireless/Google-Scrambles-to-Patch-Buffer-Overrun-Exploit-in-Android-G1/
======
redorb
could there be similar exploits in the iphone we just can't find them cause
the source isn't open. Some would think it is a case for closed source
applications, but I think in the end Android will be a stronger OS than the
Iphone

------
lpgauth
Is there a PoC out there? I'm guessing the hacking community might use this to
hack around the phone internals...

------
omouse
Is this a problem with the VM or is it a problem with one of the C libraries
available?

